# selbstgemachter staubfilter



## RonnieColeman (13. März 2010)

hello,
kann man einen staubfilter für gehäuselüfter ganz einfach selberbauen??
hab nen Haf-922


----------



## maiggoh (13. März 2010)

Ja, und zwar aus sonem Frauenstrumpf..weiß grad nich wie die heißen.
Mit sowas müsste es gut gehn wenn er engmaschig ist.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. März 2010)

Jaa mit z.B. Damenstrumpfhosen


----------



## RonnieColeman (13. März 2010)

nylonstrümpfe meint ihr; ok die klau ich meiner schwester.
soll ich die innen oder außen anbringen und wie??


----------



## SB94 (13. März 2010)

ich würde außen sagen, damit kein staub in das Lager der Lüfter geraten kann


----------



## Mastersound200 (13. März 2010)

Moin,

ich habs ganz einfach gemacht... Nylonstrumpf (Feinstrumpfhose) gekauft (1,70€), den zerschnitten und mit Sekundenkleber an die vordere Öffnung des Lüfters geklebt...

Bild


----------



## EinarN (13. März 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> hello,
> kann man einen staubfilter für gehäuselüfter ganz einfach selberbauen??
> hab nen Haf-922


Selbstverständlich kannst du das.

STRÜMPFHOSEN sind zu Empfindlich. Wen eine Masche Leuft, kommt dreck im PC.
Vergiss es. Ist Quatsch.

Suche ein Textil Laden wo METERWAHRE Verkauft wird und Suche poliester Gewebe mit 0,1 DICHTE.

So Sieht es aus (Siehe Bild).

Aus den Gleichen Material sind die Fildern von z.B. Xigmatek Midgard / Utgard u. auch andere Gemacht.
Das kannst du dir zu recht Schneiden und im Inneren des Gehäuses mit Doppelklebeband was beideseitig Haftet (wird beim tepichboden Verklebung eingesetzt) Festkleben so das du es bei bedarf Abzihen kannst. Von den Klebenband Schneidest du dir 10 mm Breite Streifen zurecht in der Benötigten Länge.

Das Gewebe kannst du Bedenkenlos auch Doppellagig nehmen. Mache Ich auch.

Ich nehme auch überhaut nicht ab. 1 mal pro woche gehe ich VON AUSEN mit den Staubsauger über die Öffnungen. Mein PC ist im Inneren sauber wie gerade zusammen Gebaut.

So eine Quantität wie im Bild (1,5 meter länge x 1 meter breit) reicht dir für die Nächsten 10 Jahre und kostet etwa 3 EURO.


----------



## Mastersound200 (13. März 2010)

Mhh also ich weiß ja nich, aber so leicht reißen jez die STrümpfe auch nicht, wenn man nicht unbedingt daran rumzupft


----------



## Tigerking (13. März 2010)

Kriegt der Jeweilige Lüfter dann eventuell nicht zu wenig luft ? Merkt man das an der Temperatur?

Werd mir das Poliester Gewebe mal vormerken. Guter Tipp.


----------



## EinarN (13. März 2010)

Ich habe seit gut 3 Monate meine Filtern drinn.
Was Die Temperaturen Betrifft, Bitteschön. SIEHE PRINT !
(Der mit Ab 2000 rpm ist der GraKa lüfter am MB Angekoppelt).
Auch wen die Kiste unter Last ist, wen Ich die weiteren 6 stück 120er lüfter mit 1400 rpm aufdrehe ist hier fast eine Gefrierbox.


----------



## freak094 (13. März 2010)

> Kriegt der Jeweilige Lüfter dann eventuell nicht zu wenig luft ? Merkt man das an der Temperatur?



dürfte nichts ausmachen


----------



## poiu (14. März 2010)

sieh mal mein Erfahrungsbericht zum CM690 da bin ich auf Staubfilter etwas genauer eingegangen!


----------



## n!ckn4m3 (2. Januar 2011)

EinarN schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kannst du das.
> 
> STRÜMPFHOSEN sind zu Empfindlich. Wen eine Masche Leuft, kommt dreck im PC.
> Vergiss es. Ist Quatsch.
> ...



Hallo,

ich suche schon seit sehr langer Zeit nach einem Staubfilternetz, da ich es für meinen 220 mm Lüfter benötige, denn die fertigen Staubfilter gehen, meines Wissens, nur bis 140 mm. 

Ich bin froh endlich eine Lösung gefunden zu haben, ich habe mich extra in diesem Forum angemeldet. 

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage wo ich Polyster Gewebe mit 0,1 Dichte herbekomm?

"Im nächsten Textilladen" Nunja, da gabs nur Vorhangstoffe, Baumwolle usw. Ich hab auch schon im Internet gesucht, aber keinen einzigen Shop gefunden der mir Polyster Gewebe mit 0,1 Dichte anbietet. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

google mal nach Staubschutzfiltern. Im Industriebereich gibt es da ne Menge Möglichkeiten. 
Von einfachen Polyestergeweben bis hin zu dickeren Filtermatten gibts da alles. 
Ich benutze bei mir Filtermatten von Reinraumzuluftanlagen. Da geht garantiert nichts durch außer der Luft!


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. Januar 2011)

ok man kann die selber machen. der stoff heißt Organza. den muss man sauber vernähen sonst franzt der an den enden aus. ich habs so gemacht (machen lassen  ), dass ich klett außen dran genäht habe den weichen teil. längs halbiert, ist 0,5cm breit. die weiche seite am stoff. mit doppelseitigem klebeband der anderen klettbandteil rundherum um den teil des gehäuses machen, wo der lüfter hinsoll. einen rahmen quasi. den stoff kann man ruhig doppelt oder dreifach nehmen.


----------



## n!ckn4m3 (3. Januar 2011)

aaaaaaaah, organza, vielen dank 

€dit: das ist aber schon der ganz feine stoff, nicht so n grober stoff wie mans von den moskitonetzen her kennt?


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Januar 2011)

neee organza ist feiner


----------



## n!ckn4m3 (6. Januar 2011)

Gut, hab mir den Stoff jetzt bei Amazon in schwarz bestellt


----------



## DJ-SK (24. Februar 2011)

vll der geheimtipp: eine lage eines taschentuches. kann passend zugeschnitten werden und eignet sich nach meinen erfahrungen hervorragend! hält staub effektiv ab und bei nur einer lage kommt noch genügend luft durch.


----------



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

DJ-SK schrieb:
			
		

> vll der geheimtipp: eine lage eines taschentuches. kann passend zugeschnitten werden und eignet sich nach meinen erfahrungen hervorragend! hält staub effektiv ab und bei nur einer lage kommt noch genügend luft durch.



Ist aber leider nicht sehr stabil/robust.


----------

